# Your favorite band that nobody's heard of



## SparkyWolf (Dec 10, 2014)

Anyone have a band that they love that no one else seems to know about? 
I'll start:

Eisbrecher
The Bereaved
Disarmonia Mundi 

Some of these are more well know than others, but when ever I ask someone if they know them I always get the same reply: "Nope.".


----------



## Captain Howdy (Dec 10, 2014)

Ne Obliviscaris (albeit they got a _lot_ more popular this year, which is exciting)
Krimh
Vehemence
Shylmagoghnar

I've heard of Disarmonia Mundi, but haven't heard their music yet.


----------



## grigs (Dec 10, 2014)

Antarctic
Rajas


----------



## monochromatic-dragon (Dec 10, 2014)

Probably Ancient Bards


----------



## BadRoy (Dec 10, 2014)

Oh boy!

*The Residents*







These guys have been making excellent experimental music, art, and videos since the early 70s. Huge discography. I'm happily chugging through it now.


----------



## Demensa (Dec 11, 2014)

*The Brave Little Abacus*
Emo, Indie

[video=youtube;rxL0WPeVc-g]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rxL0WPeVc-g[/video]



Captain Howdy said:


> Ne Obliviscaris (albeit they got a _lot_ more popular this year, which is exciting)



I could never decide whether they were obscure or really popular but yeah, this year has gotten them a lot more atttention. They definitely deserve it!


----------



## Taralack (Dec 11, 2014)

Radwimps


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Dec 11, 2014)

Krypteria


----------



## Baz (Dec 11, 2014)

The Ink Spots
The Platters


----------



## Winter (Dec 11, 2014)

The Vision Bleak
Avatarium
Adversus
Al-Namrood
Glittertind
Black Messiah


----------



## SparkyWolf (Dec 11, 2014)

Baz said:


> The Ink Spots



I've actually heard of them, but only because of Fallout 3. Ahhhhhh...... Such fond memories. Now I want to go play it XD


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Dec 12, 2014)

Baz said:


> The Ink Spots


*Cough*
That's pretty far from uncommon. Any gamer who's touched Fallout 3 and just fans of old music know that band

Was gonna say NeO, but that's gotten pretty common and that's great.
Ozric Tentacles. Great psychedelic progstuff.


----------



## SparkyWolf (Dec 14, 2014)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> That's pretty far from uncommon. Any gamer who's touched Fallout 3 and just fans of old music know that band



True, but I'd guess that most people who've played Fallout 3 wouldn't know them by name. I know for quite a while I didn't know the bands name, But I de-compiled some of the games resources and the audio files had the artist names. But for most people unless they read the credits, they wouldn't know.


----------



## Wolveon (Dec 14, 2014)

Not my favorite, but they're climbing my like list.

[video=youtube;KEW2CYWT7EE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KEW2CYWT7EE[/video]


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Dec 14, 2014)

Father Figure
Father Figures
MIRTHKon
Shnabubula
The Physics House Band
Electric Ocean People
The Juliana Theory


there's a lot really but i like those a lot in particular


----------



## KyryK (Dec 16, 2014)

Damn i wish DarkNoctus still posted here, i'd come out of this thread with so many bands to check out if he did. Anyway, without further ado...

Satan's Wrath
Syrach
From The Vastland
Opium Warlords
Black Capricorn
Those Poor Bastards
The Goddamn Gallows
Murkrat
Thorun
Sea Bastard
Arcturus
Whitehouse
Abysmal Grief
Sons Of Perdition
Slow Horse
The Funeral Orchestra
Green & Wood
Mount Salem
S:t Erik
Eibon
The Mount Fuji Doomjazz Corporation
Doomsword
Dopethrone
Belzebong
Stoner Kebab
Stoned Jesus
Stonehelm
Zaphire Oktalogue
King Fungus
Moss
Aun
Laibach
Primitive Man
1000 Homo DJs
Brocas Helm
King Dude
Dark Sanctuary
The Peculiar Pretzelmen
Agnostic Mountain Gospel Choir
Sahg
Bog Oak
Portal
Ramesses

Oh, and to the dude that posted Avatarium. Fucking yes, they're a truly amazing band.


----------



## VÃ¦r (Dec 16, 2014)

Umm.... M.A.E., TRST, Pinback (Not really unheard but rarely mentioned), Beirut, Explosions in the Sky (Also rarely mentioned), Barcelona, ÃrstÃ­Ã°ir, and Pinn Panelle.


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (Dec 18, 2014)

Does anyone know Egypt Central or Evans Blue? *shrug*


----------



## KyryK (Dec 19, 2014)

Oh, a couple other bands i forgot to post the first time:

Vassafor
Sutcliffe JÃ¼gend
Genocide Organ


----------



## KyryK (Dec 20, 2014)

Oh, and Samael.

How the hell did i forget Samael... >_<


----------



## Scumboogie (Dec 21, 2014)

Those will be Shamaani Duo and FM2000.


----------



## Selachi (Dec 22, 2014)

Bison B.C. - Canadian band that is typically classified as "Stoner Metal", though there is a definite hardcore influence noticeable in their songs, especially the vocals. I typically don't like that type of crossover but these guys make it work really well.

Rwake - Sludge band from Arkansas. They sometimes incorporate some ambient and acoustic stuff into their songs which builds nice dark atmosphere. Vocals are very grating and took me a while to get used to. Good lead work too.

Noisem - Death Thrash from Maryland. I see these guys tagging along and opening up for bigger metal bands pretty frequently. Very young and new but their music is just vicious.


----------



## SparkyWolf (Dec 22, 2014)

Wolveon said:


> Not my favorite, but they're climbing my like list.
> 
> [video=youtube;KEW2CYWT7EE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KEW2CYWT7EE[/video]





Damn! Liking that, I'm gonna have to check them out.


----------



## dirtypaws (Jan 3, 2015)

KyryK said:


> Arcturus



some guy i was friends with in high school gave me a burnt Arcturus CD that was pretty cool, i haven't heard anyone else talk about them, though.

My favs that no one has heard of?
Ultor (raw black metal)
Casa de Chihuahua (folk punk)
Masonna (harsh noise)
Mt. Desolation (country?)

there's probably more.


----------



## DHC (Jan 4, 2015)

Kotiteollisuus. Nobody heard of this band in my country, yet in Finland it's quite popular I guess. One of few reasons why I think that Finnish music should be more worldwide known.


----------



## KyryK (Jan 4, 2015)

dirtypaws said:


> Masonna (harsh noise)


Ah glorious noise! I'm always interested in hearing stuff like this, Thank you. And thanks to that Ultor vid i found a fantastic song by a band i'd completely forgotten about.

[yt]_-VQrOG8dU4[/yt]


----------



## Crunchy_Bat (Jan 5, 2015)

Fear And Loathing in Las Vegas

They Might Be Giants

Kinky

Vyncent Flaw

Here's a nice spread of my strange music taste, enjoy!


----------



## Saga (Jan 5, 2015)

Not a band, but Trey Henry (hip hop artist). His most popular song has like 1,000 YT views, its a shame because he's really good. I don't think he'll ever get any recognition because he doesn't have a place to start.


----------



## ealeblanc (Jan 9, 2015)

VÃ¦r said:


> Explosions in the Sky (Also rarely mentioned)



Actually listening to them as I read your post!

The only truly obscure bands I can gather are: Blindead, Ceterum, and Snowblood (!!). I suppose, to an extent, Ulver, Callisto, MONO, Mouth of the Architect, and Om would be other lesser known bands.


----------



## Esper Husky (Jan 9, 2015)

Joyce Manor comes to mind as a band I really like, but never really hear or see mentioned.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qkP7LEnI3B0


----------



## Brass (Jan 9, 2015)

[video=youtube;K_b4cvxlkqA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K_b4cvxlkqA[/video]


----------



## Victor Anderson (Jan 11, 2015)

Yasushi Ishii! He made the Hellsing TV show's lyrics.


----------



## PlusThirtyOne (Jan 11, 2015)

*Aphex Twin*, *Squarepsher*, *Prodigy* and *infected Mushroom* aren't well known here but i'm sure there are fans elsewhere, especially the UK and other parts of Europe. As for indi artists, i've got a thing for *Colugo* and *Depreciation Guild*. *Mosaik*, AKA *Rymdelgo* is another i have fond memories tied to.


----------



## RestlessDreamer (Jan 15, 2015)

Crunchy Bat, I totally know Fear and Loathing in Las Vegas, although primarily through the anime OPs they did for Kaiji and Parasyte ~ the Maximum ~

Here's one I'll throw out here: Up-and-coming British band *Everything Everything*. They're much akin to Radiohead in their middle years and a dash of Coldplay (albeit super dark and not awful [I hate Coldplay]), albeit with a strange vocal style and some rather elaborate melodies.

I adore them, but most people I've shared them with haven't been able to really key into the vocal style. It's a hurdle. If you can get into them, nearly EVERY single one of their songs sounds VERY different from the rest.

Here's what I consider one of their absolute best songs:

[video=youtube;l4LP_WhyP0Q]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l4LP_WhyP0Q[/video]


----------



## DarrylWolf (Jan 16, 2015)

The Cosmic Jokers. Unless you're a fan of space-Krautrock, you didn't even know they existed until I told you. I think the magnum opus of Krautrock was the collaboration with the Swiss painter Walter Wegmuller in the creation of an entire album based around the Major Arcana of Tarot, in a CD that literally has every genre on it.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p3z5bdwfvag

On a related note, Ash Ra Tempel, Popol Vuh, and Tangerine Dream are also worth a listen, though the last of the three is the only band with a reputation outside of Germany, which is a real shame.


----------



## Crunchy_Bat (Jan 16, 2015)

RestlessDreamer said:


> Crunchy Bat, I totally know Fear and Loathing in Las Vegas, although primarily through the anime OPs they did for Kaiji and Parasyte ~ the Maximum ~
> 
> Here's one I'll throw out here: Up-and-coming British band *Everything Everything*. They're much akin to Radiohead in their middle years and a dash of Coldplay (albeit super dark and not awful [I hate Coldplay]), albeit with a strange vocal style and some rather elaborate melodies.
> 
> ...



Fuck yeah dude, good on yah.


----------



## RestlessDreamer (Jan 16, 2015)

I try to please. ^_^


----------



## Dance Magic (Jan 20, 2015)

Abney Park
Steam Powered Giraffe (I give you a short video, since I have no way to figure out the best intro for these weirdos)
OTT
The Synthetic Dream Foundation
Hydrogen Skyline (I had the honor of throwing a Steampunk ball featuring these lovely folks AND Abney Park! HS went on to get invited to perform at large-scale Steampunk events!)
The Enigma TNG
The Birthday Massacre


----------



## Pingouin7 (Jan 21, 2015)

-snip-


----------

